# Are they really rhoms?



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi,

What do you think? Are they really rhoms (...I doubt the are)? Both of them have the black subterminal band (like spilo or maculatus). Thanks in advance for your opinions









*1) first "rhom" (described as "Serrasalmus sp. Fire Belly Black Piranha"):*

















*2) second "rhom" (described as "Serrasalmus sp. Diamond Yellow Piranha Parana"):*


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

seond is def spilo 1st could be


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

top 2 look like true s. spiloplura, 3 pic could be rhom or compressus, better flank shots of 3ed one may tell more


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah the top one is a true spilo the rest of the ones you see on sale sold as spilos that dont have a redish belly on them are macs..

Scoop up the top pic though those are really rare.

None are rhoms though


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

As said...the first two look like S. spilopleura. The last one is S. maculatus.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

So would the "strawberry banana" spilo be nickname for the true spilo?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> So would the "strawberry banana" spilo be nickname for the true spilo?


i thought it was just strawberry spilo but yeah those are true spilos


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ja said:


> So would the "strawberry banana" spilo be nickname for the true spilo?


I believe they are...but you really need a collection point to be sure.


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Both of them come from Brasil, the second one is from Rio Parana river. Thanks guys ones again for your help


----------

